# Episode 65 - Guilty Until Proven Innocent



## My Freemasonry (Mar 31, 2015)

Reminiscing about the golden days of the nerd
Bruce's boss shows up at his house, drags him by the ear to work
Life changing topics from /u/The_Past_Master
The role of religion in 18th century Freemasonry
Penny given to a petitioner
To learn[.] to subdue my passions . . . 
Broyalty
A quick lesson (Hah!) in symbolism and subconscious manipulation
A gift for a child
Why you shouldn't revisit the films of your youth (except for Aladdin)
The Fourth Branch of U.S. Government - Guilty until proven innocent
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on Reddit
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 31, 2015)

I am actually going to have to figure out how to listen to these podcasts. <-----(Luddite Alert!)

I have actually seen the film "The Century of the Self" which is referred to in line eight, labelled "A quick lesson (Hah!) in symbolism and subconscious manipulation".  It was a truly fascinating (for those that can endure a four hour documentary) look at how easy it is to manipulate the human mind.


----------

